# Garage Floor Epoxy



## Michelangelo (Apr 3, 2007)

*thanks*

This is great stuff. Looks like i've got some homework to do. Still looks profittable though. Thanks agian guys and keep all the good info coming.


----------



## optimumcoatings (Apr 5, 2007)

hello 

I am considering purchasing two machines from matrix pro systems a sub co. of vortex truck liners. they use heated machines that pump the epoxy to a mixing tip on a roller wand. they also have a patented primer called super seal. I have looked at several other companies at home shows and their epoxies dont have the strength or flexibility that matrix has. but i have never been able to find any one who has used it. Has anyone ever heard of thier product or used it. any info could help


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

You know what that clear top coat is real impresive stuff.the other stuff the primer did not do anything for me.about 2-3 months ago i went up to there shop in the foothills ranch in orange county california for a personal demo of their vortex spray liner system and checked out their granit floor coating system,my mind is going blanc right now about what i saw but i have there paper work and there is a lot of fine print and conditions to using their products which really turned me off + the price is kinda high starting at 18k,so i am looking for a used system now.wait i think i no just another brain fart.when it comes back to me i let you know more about that product.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

All1...
That's good money for G floor, but wow! I ain't going to your tundra for the big bucks!
We're chilly here... it's 58deg
mof, I'd be very concerned abt the temp when using the epoxy products. but what do I know... Last one we did was w client supplied HD product and we didn't even use respirators... forgot abt 'em in the truck... and didn't bother to turn off, or even consider the water heater in the garage !
REALLY STOOPID! Must be more cautious.
maybe 4 months ago some painter made front page lacquering cabinets... w/htr pilot sez Hello send him through the front wall of the house and landed him at the sidewalk.
Musta been an oldskool guy... he was ok.
r


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

I remember now that they took some samples of granitex and pounded on the sample with a hammer and it held up no chipping or damage what so ever.it was impressive to see.but again the price seemed a little too high for me especially since i saw the machine and looked like a souped up airless system,still good for people who want a turn key system.Ok now for some real great news for people who want to learn how to do the floor stuff and are in the san diego area at the end of July i found a company here who will be teaching how to do it from 10:00am-4:00pm all day deminar.i went to their waterproofing deminar and it was very informative and i got a hold of some of their concrete coated floor samples and did the hammer test and it held up as well.no upfront machine expence cause you roll it on and no contracts to sign .oh yeah the best part the training class is free.:clap:


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

All I know is the first one of these I did with the Kit came out great! I bought them some driveway sealing too since the acid etch ruined the sealer!!


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

Most of you know how to do this type of work but i have not done one yet and have allways wanted to learn it to expand business oppertunities.at the end of july i should know exactlly how to do the job right with out second guessing.these guys in san diego put on a great deminar so if you want to go send pm for company info.


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

ibsocal said:


> Most of you know how to do this type of work but i have not done one yet and have allways wanted to learn it to expand business oppertunities.at the end of july i should know exactlly how to do the job right with out second guessing.these guys in san diego put on a great deminar so if you want to go send pm for company info.



Hey Ibsocal... 
I don't know how to send a PM.  
I want to know more about the deal in San Diego. If you know how to send a PM, send me one with all the info. Thanks.


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello neighbor,i sent message but you have the system disabled right now.i will try again later.c-ya there.


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

I've used the rustoleum brand and insulux garage guard. Both level out decently using a wool 1/2" roller. 

Note! you must do two coats and etch the concrete beforehand. I use BM Muriatic concentrate and windex 3:1 then lots of water to kill the Muriatic. 

Worked really well, but as others have said, what you buy for the first coat, throw away with the first coat. There is no saving this stuff for the second coat. 

You have to be careful where garage floors are concerned and use products that are warranteed against hot tire pickup. Use a product designed specifically for garage floors. When a car comes in hot, the tires will bleed off heat and melt the finish right onto the tread if it's not made to withstand the temp. 

Also, epoxied floors are slick. What we usually do is lay out sand in the first coat with a sifter along the walkways. A wet epoxied floor and a homeowner in a hurry can earn you a lawsuit really fast. I usually sell this to them as an upgrade to boot. Looks killer, and does the job really well, just not as easy to clean.

Best of luck, and don't forget the sundries. One floor is 2 roller covers and 2 brushes. Don't expect to use them again.


----------



## cabook (Aug 31, 2007)

*Garage Floor Coatings, Learn How To Do It Right*

If you are serious about doing a proper garage floor install I recommend that you attend a training course. You most certianly need to understand that proper prep is key to a successful installation, but beyond that there is a wide range of products available that very in quality. Spend some time and evaluate them and decide which is best for your needs. 
I am in the coating business, and I have found that the polyaspartic polyureas out preform epoxy in most applications especially for garage floors. One of the biggest benifits is installation time, 1 day complete including prep. Start in the morning and collect a check in the afternoon.
Another huge benifit is return to service time, your customer will be able to walk on the floor two hours after you are done and will be able to park their car on it in twenty-four hours without worry.
I am not posting as a sales pitch, but many contractors are not aware of this type of coating. There are a few manufactures that offer these types of coatings, again do some research. This is a fantastic business or ad on to your current list of services. Couple this service with quality garage cabinets and watch your phone ring. Transform the garage into a multi-use room, maximize homeowners square footage for a small investment. Take a look at your own garage, and invision a neat space with all the junk out of view and a floor that is so easy to clean and looks like granite.
Good Luck in all your business.


----------



## mjay (Feb 2, 2006)

Mr Wolverine-Eric, a big thank you for taking the time and effort to share some very useful information.


----------

